

Eatlime.com - pj
http://www.eatlime.com/

======
evdawg
Has anyone considered that maybe Eatlime was developing twitvid.com parallel
to twitvid.io, and they just happened to launch a few days later?

After all, it's not like the concept is _particularly_ original. And, the name
is a spinoff of Twitpic. Twitvid is a very obvious name for a Twitter video-
sharing site.

~~~
pj
_Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately explained by
stupidity._ <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlons_razor>

I don't believe either groups were stupid, merely ignorant of the other's
existence. But maybe I'm stupid and they are both malicious.

~~~
pg
The guys from Eatlime filed a federal trademark application for the name
"Twitvid" the day Twitvid was covered in TechCrunch. They themselves weren't
launched yet, and they filed a trademark application for a name they knew
another company was already using. That is not mere carelessness.

Up to a certain point the Eatlime guys were unaware of Twitvid, but that point
was probably several days before the TechCrunch article.

------
kvogt
These guys have their personal contact info in their whois data, so if you
have questions for them you might as well call and ask!

------
mattdennewitz
who thinks of these names?

